# Name that Roo!



## KathyLee (Aug 18, 2013)

Stopped at the feed store to drop off some eggs today and this guy came in desperate to unload some roosters. After hearing his sad story, I agreed to take them. He had quite an assortment; a white frizzle bantam cochin, a silver birchen maran, a naked neck turken and this one that I can't identify. Can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Not sure, but he sure is pretty!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello and welcome!! He is a game rooster!!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Or a Buckeye...??? Any Buckeye experts out there??? How is his crow??? "Urban farmers will appreciate the Buckeye rooster's low crow." He has a little extra black. He is pretty though.


----------



## KathyLee (Aug 18, 2013)

He DOES look like a Buckeye. I would say his crow is average. Thanks!
I'll have to research these now.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

He doesn't look much like any Buckeye roo I've ever seen...here's a few pic of Bucks.




























He's got a little too much flash to be a Buckeye. Man, I would love me a Buckeye flock!! Meaty, good looking birds with good landrace traits still intact.


----------



## KathyLee (Aug 18, 2013)

Could he be a Wyandotte? But I don't see any lacing on his feathers.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Bee said:


> He's got a little too much flash to be a Buckeye. Man, I would love me a Buckeye flock!! Meaty, good looking birds with good landrace traits still intact.


Those are the best pics I've seen for Buckeyes. Yeah, the roo in question has too much black, and the red is too bright.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Could his coloring/pattern be considered partridge?? If so, with that knob of comb low in front (could it be a cushion come?) could he be a Chantecler??? (I know, I'm a bit obsessive about Chanteclers, I want a flock of them, and a flock of Buckeyes, in my dream world)


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

AND Hey, show us a pic of the silver birchen Maran! I would love to see what he looks like!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I think you are on to something there...my Partridge Rock rooster has the same coloring as this bird.


----------



## KathyLee (Aug 18, 2013)

I have some sad news about the silver birchen maran.... When I got the roosters from the guy, he had them stuffed in boxes, 2 to a box and taped shut with no ventilation on a hot day. I wasn't sure what was in the boxes but rushed them home in my air conditioned car. When I got home and opened the boxes, the maran was as near death as I have ever seen an animal. I poured gallon after gallon of water over him to cool and revive him. His eye popped open but he was in bad shape. He started flopping around and I was fairly optimistic he'd snap out of it but several hours later he succumbed. If I ever run into this guy, I'll make sure he knows how the roo suffered. He was a beauty too.


----------



## KathyLee (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, same coloring as a Partridge Rock but has a rose comb.


----------



## KathyLee (Aug 18, 2013)

This bantam frizzle was included in the mix. Is he not the cutest?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

KathyLee said:


> Stopped at the feed store to drop off some eggs today and this guy came in desperate to unload some roosters. After hearing his sad story, I agreed to take them. He had quite an assortment; a white frizzle bantam cochin, a silver birchen maran, a naked neck turken and this one that I can't identify. Can anyone tell me what this is?


He looks like a partridge Wyandotte bantam I have 2 Roos that look like that.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking at him again he's full size he's beautiful.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's a photo of a full size boy


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

KathyLee said:


> This bantam frizzle was included in the mix. Is he not the cutest?


Oh my he's cute


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

The perfect-looking dog to have a white frizzle for a bud would be a Puli. He is adorable. Meantime, my belief now is that the original rooster of this topic may very well be a partridge Chantecler. The comb could be a cushion rather than a rosebud comb. That would be so cool.


----------



## KathyLee (Aug 18, 2013)

If anyone is interested in him, I could possibly ship him to you.


----------



## KathyLee (Aug 18, 2013)

I found this picture of a partridge chantecler pair and, Yes, I would say he is a match


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay!!! Yes! He looks like a match...mystery solved?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Nice bird!!


----------



## KathyLee (Aug 18, 2013)

I am contacting involved persons to see if I can place him with a breeder.

According to the American Livestock Breeds Conservancy, the Chantecler breed is listed as "critical", meaning there are fewer than 500 breeding birds left in the United States.

Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

..........


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

KathyLee said:


> If anyone is interested in him, I could possibly ship him to you.


I would take him but I live in Canada


----------

